# Is this boy Merle? Color help needed!!



## Twila

Hello,
I breed rats in Manitoba Canada. I have what I feel is a good knowledge of colors and gentetics. I came across this guy recently and am pretty sure he is a merle, but would like confimation since the only merles I have heard of are in Europe, and one breeder I saw in the states with them.
Also, what would you say his base color is? What I have read about merles is that they need pearl to show up. 
Last, what pattern is he? Somewhere he is a Hooded, I see that, but he is also collared. Would that be High White?
Is merle dominant or recessive? I am going to breed him to a couple of my girls to see, but I'd like to know exactly what I am working with.

Thanks!


----------



## jooleeah

Yep, he looks _just like _ my buddy Jolt 




























Except their pattern's different. Jolt's white tummy goes up one of his sides and kind of goes up the other, only it stops, and then theres a patch of white. Which i still have yet to find a name to call :\


----------



## karinulph

Wow what a gorgeous rat!
I love his coloring. I'm not a rat breeder so I. Don't know the genetics but he does look merle


----------



## Cloud

From what i've seen of pictures, he does look merle, but i wouldn't take my word for it, i've only had my first rats for 3wks! lol

He is absolutly gorgious though! ;D


----------



## Kiko

Thats one of the prettiest rats I have ever seen.
He is technically a tri-colored hooded. tri colored are ALWAYS rare, and that is an exceptionally beautiful rat.


----------



## smesyna

That's definitely a merle. I do not know if the hood being split like that is high white, but if it is an unknown rat, which I assume it is, it could have all sorts of genetic problems, including MC :-\ 

I thought people weren't allowed to ask breeding what ifs or anything along those lines though?


----------



## mccauleywent

he is not a tri color, i dont even think true tri colored rats exist.

he is a pearl merle mismarked hood-esque? merle shows up on any mink, tho shows up BETTER on pearl  

(ETA-- tho there are very very rarely tri colored rats, those are chimeras, and cannot reproduce. this rat, however, is definitely a pearl merle)


----------



## Autumnrose

Never been a rat breeder or anything, (except for an accidental litter) so can't be much help. I can only say you have a very pretty rat


----------



## lilspaz68

Pearl merle, excessively common in Ontario. The rat mills are pumping out minks and merles and pearls these days. I have had MANY, so not rare in the least.

And I have to add, yay, another breeder in Canada who isn't doing it right


----------



## Jaguar

blaaarrgggh. why do i feel like i'm the only one that enforces the rules about breeding/breeding discussion? maybe it's just because i wrote it, but man... this could turn real ugly real quick. locking it after this post.

pearl merle. both are dominant. 2x pearl genes = lethal in utero. try using google before violating a clearly written forum rule next time.


----------



## Kiko

I did not even read the whole post just saw the pictures. Oops.


----------

